# [SOLVED]unstable usb>=2.6.6

## ptitman

Solved:See there

hi there,

  i dont really understand what is going on with my usb-storage.

  I've tried kernels 2.6.6, 2.6.7,2.6.8,2.6.9 and still no go. Here is what /var/log/syslog gives me:

```
Oct 25 17:42:58 chantra kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 8 status 001803 POWER sig=j  CSC CONNECT

Oct 25 17:42:58 chantra kernel: hub 5-0:1.0: port 8, status 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s

Oct 25 17:42:58 chantra kernel: hub 5-0:1.0: debounce: port 8: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x501

Oct 25 17:42:58 chantra kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: port 8 high speed

Oct 25 17:42:58 chantra kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 8 status 001005 POWER sig=se0  PE CONNECT

Oct 25 17:42:58 chantra kernel: usb 5-8: new high speed USB device using address 2

Oct 25 17:42:58 chantra kernel: usb 5-8: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

Oct 25 17:42:58 chantra kernel: usb 5-8: default language 0x0409

Oct 25 17:42:58 chantra kernel: usb 5-8: Product: Flash Disk      

Oct 25 17:42:58 chantra kernel: usb 5-8: Manufacturer: USB     

Oct 25 17:42:58 chantra kernel: usb 5-8: hotplug

Oct 25 17:42:58 chantra kernel: usb 5-8: adding 5-8:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Oct 25 17:42:58 chantra kernel: usb 5-8:1.0: hotplug

Oct 25 17:42:58 chantra kernel: Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Oct 25 17:42:58 chantra kernel: usb-storage 5-8:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Oct 25 17:42:58 chantra kernel: usb-storage 5-8:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Oct 25 17:42:58 chantra kernel: scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Oct 25 17:42:58 chantra kernel:   Vendor: USB       Model: BAR               Rev: 2.00

Oct 25 17:42:58 chantra kernel:   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Oct 25 17:42:58 chantra kernel: Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Oct 25 17:42:59 chantra kernel: USB Mass Storage device found at 2

Oct 25 17:42:59 chantra kernel: usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

Oct 25 17:42:59 chantra kernel: USB Mass Storage support registered.

Oct 25 17:42:59 chantra scsi.agent[7863]: disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.4/usb5/5-8/5-8:1.0/host0/0:0:0:0

Oct 25 17:42:59 chantra kernel: sda: Unit Not Ready, sense:

Oct 25 17:42:59 chantra kernel: Current : sense = 70  6

Oct 25 17:42:59 chantra kernel: ASC=28 ASCQ= 0

Oct 25 17:42:59 chantra kernel: Raw sense data:0x70 0x00 0x06 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0a 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 

Oct 25 17:42:59 chantra kernel: SCSI device sda: 256000 512-byte hdwr sectors (131 MB)

Oct 25 17:42:59 chantra kernel: sda: assuming Write Enabled

Oct 25 17:42:59 chantra kernel: sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Oct 25 17:42:59 chantra kernel:  /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

Oct 25 17:42:59 chantra kernel: Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Oct 25 17:43:27 chantra kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: devpath 8 ep1in 3strikes

Oct 25 17:45:27 chantra kernel: hub 5-0:1.0: port 8 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

Oct 25 17:45:27 chantra kernel: hub 5-0:1.0: port 8 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

Oct 25 17:45:27 chantra kernel: hub 5-0:1.0: port 8 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

Oct 25 17:45:27 chantra kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: port 8 reset error -110

Oct 25 17:45:27 chantra kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: CTRL: TypeReq=0xa300 val=0x0 idx=0x8 len=4 ==> -32

Oct 25 17:45:27 chantra kernel: hub 5-0:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -32)

Oct 25 17:45:27 chantra kernel: hub 5-0:1.0: port 8 not enabled, trying reset again...

Oct 25 17:45:27 chantra kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: port 8 high speed

Oct 25 17:45:27 chantra kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 8 status 001005 POWER sig=se0  PE CONNECT

Oct 25 17:45:46 chantra kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: devpath 8 ep1in 3strikes

Oct 25 17:47:46 chantra kernel: hub 5-0:1.0: port 8 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

Oct 25 17:47:46 chantra kernel: hub 5-0:1.0: port 8 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

Oct 25 17:47:46 chantra kernel: hub 5-0:1.0: port 8 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

Oct 25 17:47:47 chantra kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: port 8 high speed

Oct 25 17:47:47 chantra kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 8 status 001005 POWER sig=se0  PE CONNECT

Oct 25 17:47:57 chantra kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: devpath 8 ep1in 3strikes

Oct 25 17:49:57 chantra kernel: hub 5-0:1.0: port 8 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

Oct 25 17:49:57 chantra kernel: hub 5-0:1.0: port 8 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

Oct 25 17:49:57 chantra kernel: hub 5-0:1.0: port 8 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

Oct 25 17:49:57 chantra kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: port 8 high speed

Oct 25 17:49:57 chantra kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 8 status 001005 POWER sig=se0  PE CONNECT

Oct 25 17:50:00 chantra CRON[8025]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons ) 

Oct 25 17:50:07 chantra kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: devpath 8 ep1in 3strikes

Oct 25 17:52:07 chantra kernel: hub 5-0:1.0: port 8 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

Oct 25 17:52:07 chantra kernel: hub 5-0:1.0: port 8 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

Oct 25 17:52:07 chantra kernel: hub 5-0:1.0: port 8 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

Oct 25 17:52:08 chantra kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: port 8 high speed

Oct 25 17:52:08 chantra kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 8 status 001005 POWER sig=se0  PE CONNECT

Oct 25 17:55:17 chantra kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: devpath 8 ep1in 3strikes

Oct 25 17:57:17 chantra kernel: hub 5-0:1.0: port 8 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

Oct 25 17:57:17 chantra kernel: hub 5-0:1.0: port 8 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

Oct 25 17:57:17 chantra kernel: hub 5-0:1.0: port 8 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

Oct 25 17:57:17 chantra kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: port 8 reset error -110

Oct 25 17:57:17 chantra kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: CTRL: TypeReq=0xa300 val=0x0 idx=0x8 len=4 ==> -32

Oct 25 17:57:17 chantra kernel: hub 5-0:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -32)

Oct 25 17:57:17 chantra kernel: hub 5-0:1.0: port 8 not enabled, trying reset again...

Oct 25 17:57:17 chantra kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: port 8 high speed

Oct 25 17:57:17 chantra kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 8 status 001005 POWER sig=se0  PE CONNECT

Oct 25 17:57:27 chantra kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: devpath 8 ep1in 3strikes

Oct 25 17:59:27 chantra kernel: hub 5-0:1.0: port 8 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

Oct 25 17:59:27 chantra kernel: hub 5-0:1.0: port 8 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

Oct 25 17:59:27 chantra kernel: hub 5-0:1.0: port 8 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

Oct 25 17:59:28 chantra kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: port 8 high speed

Oct 25 17:59:28 chantra kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 8 status 001005 POWER sig=se0  PE CONNECT

Oct 25 17:59:38 chantra kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: devpath 8 ep1in 3strikes

Oct 25 17:59:58 chantra kernel: SCSI error : <0 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

Oct 25 17:59:58 chantra kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40055

Oct 25 17:59:58 chantra kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 40005

```

  It appears that the transaction (ie cp or open an application) is either  extremely slow or just doesn't work at all   :Confused: 

  Is this due to hotplug? I had that usb key working fine under debian sarge with kernel 2.6.7 and the same kernel configuration I'm running now.

   Thanks in advance.

you can get my kernel conf here[/url]

----------

## polle

you are not the only one (ok that doens't help much I know)

see also here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=225334&highlight=

----------

## ptitman

i did actually search the forum first but i looks like we 've got different issues. My usb key is actually detect fine, i can mount it, "ls" it ..., but when it comes to actually access the data, it breaks   :Sad:  .

   The weird thing about it is that it was working fine under debian using the very same kernel and the very same kernel config.

   I actually wonder if it has anything to do with hotplug.

----------

## ptitman

I tried disablign "scsi generic driver" but still the same result.

I downgraded hotplug: same result :s

How come it used to work ... and it doesn't anymore   :Mad: 

here is my lspci output:

```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [KM400/A] Chipset Host Bridge

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge

0000:00:06.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage Pro 215GP (rev 5c)

0000:00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

0000:00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800 South]

0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)

0000:00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 78)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000 AGP 8x] (rev c1)

```

  is there any known bugs concerning VIA?

 cheers

----------

## Kow

Same problem here.

----------

## ptitman

popping back in but still no solution   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Thrain

Same problem here. No solutions??

----------

## ptitman

well, it doesn't seem to be kernel related as i got my server box running a 2.6.9-xx kernel and usb works fine.

  i just unmerge udev, might check out how it goes when i got some spare time

----------

## ptitman

Hi there,

  Well, i still dont have any solution about this usbstorage trouble.

  I downgraded to 2.6.7 lately, as latest 2.6.9-rx were having trouble with cdrecord and smbfs.

  Here is a new dump of my /var/log/messages

```
Dec 14 15:54:41 chantra kernel: usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using address 2

Dec 14 15:54:41 chantra kernel: Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Dec 14 15:54:41 chantra kernel: scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Dec 14 15:54:41 chantra kernel:   Vendor: USB       Model: BAR               Rev: 2.00

Dec 14 15:54:41 chantra kernel:   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Dec 14 15:54:41 chantra kernel: Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Dec 14 15:54:41 chantra kernel: usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

Dec 14 15:54:41 chantra kernel: USB Mass Storage support registered.

Dec 14 15:54:41 chantra scsi.agent[8205]: disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.4/usb1/1-8/1-8:1.0/host0/0:0:0:0

Dec 14 15:54:41 chantra kernel: sda: Unit Not Ready, sense:

Dec 14 15:54:41 chantra kernel: Current : sense = 70  6

Dec 14 15:54:41 chantra kernel: ASC=28 ASCQ= 0

Dec 14 15:54:41 chantra kernel: Raw sense data:0x70 0x00 0x06 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0a 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 

Dec 14 15:54:41 chantra kernel: SCSI device sda: 256000 512-byte hdwr sectors (131 MB)

Dec 14 15:54:41 chantra kernel: sda: assuming Write Enabled

Dec 14 15:54:41 chantra kernel:  /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

Dec 14 15:54:41 chantra kernel: Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Dec 14 15:57:08 chantra kernel: usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using address 2

Dec 14 15:59:18 chantra kernel: usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using address 2

Dec 14 15:59:48 chantra kernel: SCSI error : <0 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

Dec 14 15:59:48 chantra kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 41595

Dec 14 16:01:28 chantra kernel: usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using address 2

Dec 14 16:01:38 chantra kernel: SCSI error : <0 0 0 0> return code = 0x6000000

Dec 14 16:01:38 chantra kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 41596

Dec 14 16:03:38 chantra kernel: usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using address 2

Dec 14 16:03:43 chantra kernel: usb 1-8: control timeout on ep0in

Dec 14 16:03:44 chantra kernel: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery: host 0 channel 0 id 0 lun 0

Dec 14 16:03:44 chantra kernel: SCSI error : <0 0 0 0> return code = 0x50000

Dec 14 16:03:44 chantra kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 41651

Dec 14 16:03:44 chantra kernel: lost page write due to I/O error on sda1

```

 If anybody could help, i would be really grateful  :Smile: 

  cheers,

   ptitman

----------

## dsd

anyone tried 2.6.10-rc3?

----------

## polle

I also have troubles with kerenls > 2.6.6, maybe not the same as in this tread

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=225334

So I gave 2.6.10-rc3 a try, but still have the same problems

----------

## ptitman

same here with 2.6.10-rc3 , i don't even get /dev/sda when i plug the usb key

----------

## dsd

ok, perhaps you could compile the kernel (2.6.10-rc3) with debugging output, and file a bug report at http://bugzilla.kernel.org ?

----------

## ptitman

Well, i did not compiled the kernel with debugging option (is that frame-pointer you are talking about?)

  Here is my .config dump:

```
root@chantra  # grep USB /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-rc3/.config

# USB devices

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# USB support

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

# USB Device Class drivers

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# USB Input Devices

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

CONFIG_USB_XPAD=m

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# USB Imaging devices

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

# USB Multimedia devices

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

# USB Network Adapters

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

# USB Host-to-Host Cables

# CONFIG_USB_ALI_M5632 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AN2720 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BELKIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GENESYS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET1080 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PL2301 is not set

CONFIG_USB_KC2190=y

# Intelligent USB Devices/Gadgets

# CONFIG_USB_ARMLINUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EPSON2888 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZAURUS is not set

CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER=y

# USB Network Adapters

# CONFIG_USB_AX8817X is not set

# USB port drivers

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

# USB Serial Converter support

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# USB ATM/DSL drivers

# USB Gadget Support

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_NET2280 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_PXA2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_GOKU is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_SA1100 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_LH7A40X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUMMY_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_OMAP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGETFS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_G_SERIAL is not set

```

   Just for information: when i boot up, i got the following message( or something similar):

```
mount: fs usbfs not supported by kernel
```

 but obviously it is compiled in?!?

cheers

----------

## dsd

i mean this one

```
# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set 
```

and this one would be useful too (you already have it set)

```
CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y
```

----------

## laue

hello,

seems we're having similar problems...

i've been having some problems using a usb memory stick when running kernel 2.6.9-gentoo-dev-r1 and udev

when i insert it for the first time, i can mount it and browse it. However, after a while i don't seem to be able to read anything on it anymore. Konqueror simply hangs. Via the commandline, the same problem occurs.

when i unmount it, unplug it, insert it again and try to mount it:

Quote:

mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist

here is what dmesg tells me:

http://users.pandora.be/laue/usb_mass_storage

----------

## ptitman

 *laue  wrote:*   

> 
> 
> when i unmount it, unplug it, insert it again and try to mount it:
> 
> Quote:
> ...

 

You shoulb be able to mount it as sdb1. It seems that some processes go defunct.

you can check my dmesg here

----------

## dayul

hi, i think i am also having the same problem, i have tried both gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.9 (different versions) and 2.6.10-r2.  My usb flash drive is recognised as /dev/sdb.  I have enabled the debug option in the kernel and when i try to mount it i get:

```
Jan  7 11:15:04 marmite usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Jan  7 11:15:04 marmite usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Jan  7 11:15:04 marmite usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Jan  7 11:15:04 marmite usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x4e4 R 512 Stat 0x0

Jan  7 11:15:04 marmite usb-storage: -- unexpectedly short transfer

Jan  7 11:15:04 marmite usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x10070000

Jan  7 11:15:04 marmite usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Jan  7 11:15:04 marmite SCSI error : <2 0 0 0> return code = 0x10070000

Jan  7 11:15:04 marmite end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 59

Jan  7 11:15:04 marmite FAT: unable to read boot sector
```

I have tried the stick on a windows machine and it works fine.  It has been a long time since i have used the stick on linux, but it worked a few kernels back.

----------

## dsd

would be useful if i could see a few more lines (i.e. those ones you pasted plus 10 or so that came beforehand)

also the lsusb output would be useful. lsusb is in usbutils package

----------

## dayul

here is a bit more from /var/log/messages:

```
Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x10c56 R 0 Stat 0x0

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: queuecommand called

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: Command READ_CAPACITY (10 bytes)

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage:  25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x10c57 L 8 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 8 bytes

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 8/8

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x10c57 R 0 Stat 0x0

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite SCSI device sdb: 1023744 512-byte hdwr sectors (524 MB)

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite sdb: assuming Write Enabled

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite sdb:<7>usb-storage: queuecommand called

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x10c58 L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x10c58 R 0 Stat 0x0

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite sdb1

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite Attached scsi removable disk sdb at scsi3, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi3, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: queuecommand called

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: Bad LUN (0:1)

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: queuecommand called

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: Bad target number (1:0)

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: queuecommand called

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: Bad target number (2:0)

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: queuecommand called

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: Bad target number (3:0)

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: queuecommand called

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: Bad target number (4:0)

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: queuecommand called

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: Bad target number (5:0)

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: queuecommand called

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: Bad target number (6:0)

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: queuecommand called

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: Bad target number (7:0)

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite usb-storage: device scan complete

Jan  7 12:55:46 marmite scsi.agent[2432]: disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.3/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/host3/target3:0:0/3:0:0:0

Jan  7 12:57:03 marmite su[2474]: PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry; REMOTEHOST

Jan  7 12:57:03 marmite PAM-env[2474]: Unknown PAM_ITEM: <XAUTHORITY>

Jan  7 12:57:03 marmite su[2474]: PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry; XAUTHORITY

Jan  7 12:57:03 marmite su(pam_unix)[2474]: session opened for user root by dale(uid=1000)

Jan  7 12:57:03 marmite su[2474]: PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry; REMOTEHOST

Jan  7 12:57:03 marmite PAM-env[2474]: Unknown PAM_ITEM: <XAUTHORITY>

Jan  7 12:57:03 marmite su[2474]: PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry; XAUTHORITY

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: queuecommand called

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x10c81 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x10c81 R 0 Stat 0x0

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: queuecommand called

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 00 3b 00 00 01 00

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x10c82 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 512/512

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x10c82 R 512 Stat 0x0

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: -- unexpectedly short transfer

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x10070000

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: queuecommand called

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 00 3b 00 00 01 00

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x10c83 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 512/512

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x10c83 R 512 Stat 0x0

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: -- unexpectedly short transfer

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x10070000

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: queuecommand called

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 00 3b 00 00 01 00

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x10c84 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 512/512

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x10c84 R 512 Stat 0x0

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: -- unexpectedly short transfer

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x10070000

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: queuecommand called

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 00 3b 00 00 01 00

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x10c85 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 512/512

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x10c85 R 512 Stat 0x0

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: -- unexpectedly short transfer

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x10070000

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: queuecommand called

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 00 3b 00 00 01 00

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x10c86 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 512/512

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x10c86 R 512 Stat 0x0

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: -- unexpectedly short transfer

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x10070000

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite SCSI error : <3 0 0 0> return code = 0x10070000

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 59

Jan  7 12:57:26 marmite FAT: unable to read boot sector
```

and my lsusb -v:

```
Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0ea0:2168 Ours Technology, Inc. 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            0 Interface

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0ea0 Ours Technology, Inc.

  idProduct          0x2168 

  bcdDevice            1.10

  iManufacturer           1 USB     

  iProduct                2 Flash Disk      

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           39

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0x80

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           3

      bInterfaceClass         8 Mass Storage

      bInterfaceSubClass      6 SCSI

      bInterfaceProtocol     80 Bulk (Zip)

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize         64

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize         64

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          2

        bInterval             255

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0409 English(US)

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.10-gentoo-r2 ohci_hcd

  iProduct                2 Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (#2)

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:02.3

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xc0

      Self Powered

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          2

        bInterval             255

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0409 English(US)

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.10-gentoo-r2 ohci_hcd

  iProduct                2 Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:02.2

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xc0

      Self Powered

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          2

        bInterval             255

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0409 English(US)
```

thanks,

Dale

----------

## dsd

thanks. after complaining to the device manufacturer that the device incorrectly reports 100% residue (device tells the computer that all data being transferred is garbage), could you please try this patch?  :Wink: 

http://www.reactivated.net/patches/linux-kernel/2.6.10/us-unusual_devs-ours-residue.patch

patch is against 2.6.10

----------

## dayul

excellent thanks, will try now,

im sorry ive never patched anything before, do i do a patch -p0 <patch> in the /usr/src/linux directory and then compile it again?

----------

## dsd

cd /usr/src/linux

wget http://www.reactivated.net/patches/linux-kernel/2.6.10/us-unusual_devs-ours-residue.patch

patch -p1 -i us-unusual_devs-ours-residue.patch

then recompile, reboot, and see if it helps

----------

## dayul

It works!

thank you so much for your help dsd, if your ever planning a holiday to sunny Blackpool and need some advice give me a shout   :Wink: 

----------

## dsd

no problem. i've now sent the patch to the linux-usb project.

----------

## ptitman

i tried to patch it against 2.6.7, but it failed :s

  I'm going to copy and paste the bit of code, and see if it works  :Smile: 

----------

## dsd

that fix only helps people using dayul's device. if you want to provide the same information on 2.6.10 for your individual problem then i will look into it.

----------

## ptitman

well, it seems to be the same device:

lsusb -v gives:

```

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0ea0:2168 Ours Technology, Inc. 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 Interface

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0ea0 Ours Technology, Inc.

  idProduct          0x2168 

  bcdDevice            2.00

  iManufacturer           1 USB     

  iProduct                2 Flash Disk      

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           39

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0x80

    MaxPower              200mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           3

      bInterfaceClass         8 Mass Storage

      bInterfaceSubClass      6 SCSI

      bInterfaceProtocol     80 Bulk (Zip)

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize        512

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize        512

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          2

        bInterval               1

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0409 English(US)

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         1 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.7-gentoo-r14 ehci_hcd

  iProduct                2 VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:10.4

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          2

        bInterval              12

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0409 English(US)

```

   I modified drivers/usb/storage/usb.h (added 

```
#define US_FL_IGNORE_RESIDUE  0x00000100 /* reported residue is wrong       */
```

)

and drivers/usb/storage/transport.c (added 

```
/* try to compute the actual residue, based on how much data

         * was really transferred and what the device tells us */

        if (residue) {

                if (!(us->flags & US_FL_IGNORE_RESIDUE) ||

                                srb->sc_data_direction == DMA_TO_DEVICE) {

                        residue = min(residue, transfer_length);

                        srb->resid = max(srb->resid, (int) residue);

                }

        }

```

 ) .

   Well, i will first check that it compiles, if it does, i will have to reboot and test it out  :Smile: 

----------

## dsd

it wont. the residue "problem" was introduced between 2.6.8 and 2.6.9.

i am only interested in helping if you will use 2.6.10

----------

## ptitman

i used to upgrade kernels, but lately, i had troubles first with cdrecord(i guess it was) so only root could brun   :Confused:  and afterward, they were issues with samba when writing a file.

   I dont know if things changed since.

  One thing bugs me though, how-come that very same flash disk works on my server, using 2.6.6->2.6.8 and is not working on my workstation? using the same kernels?!?

----------

## dsd

i'm sorry but i do not have the time to work through issues that have a fair chance on being fixed on newer kernels. if you have problems with the newest kernels, you need to report them, not ignore them.

----------

## polle

I'm also having problems with kernels >2.6.6, I reported it in this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=225334&start=25

I think I located the problem:

 *Quote:*   

> There are reports of AMD 756 machines disliking the OHCI suspend 
> 
> patch of a few months back. Erratum #10 partly explains that, so 
> 
> now root hubs won't autosuspend on those Slot-A era chips

 

found that here:

http://www.md.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ChangeLog-2.6.10

I have that hardware and already tried development and mm-sources 2.6.10, but my USb still doesn't work.

Is ther a way I can disable this  OHCI suspend patch?

And which patch is it exactly?

edit: found something more:

http://www.spinics.net/lists/kernel/msg325764.html

----------

## ptitman

héhé, solved it for my case  :Very Happy:  .

   Well, I've got 

```
0000:00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)
```

.

  I've got ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd and uhci_hcd compiled as modules.

   The problem was that hotplug(I guess) was loading the 3 module. What happenned!!! the kernel tried to access my flashdisk using ehci, everuthing was fined until it tried to access deeply into the files'datas such as file size ....

Workaround:I moved ehci-hcd.ko in /lib/modules/kernel-name/kernel/drivers/usb/host/ to ehci-hcd.ko.bck. Well, next time i won't compile ehci support   :Smile: 

----------

